
Android apps will soon be able to update while you’re using them - snazz
https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/07/google-android-in-app-updates-api/
======
skbly7
This was possible since long (2013) but Google decided to keep it "banned" via
policy which stated:

> An app downloaded from Google Play may not modify, replace or update its own
> APK binary code using any method other than Google Play's update mechanism.

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/04/googl...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/04/google-bans-self-updating-android-apps-possibly-including-
facebooks/)

[https://gizmodo.com/5995416/google-bans-non-play-store-
andro...](https://gizmodo.com/5995416/google-bans-non-play-store-android-app-
updates)

------
lostgame
This has been somewhat possible on both Android and iOS for some time if you
consider that a well-developed application may use web services to deliver its
data as well as certain sets of UI/UX instructions. Many applications I have
developed over the years have been self updating in this manner.

